# 66' Intl. Scout Build



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a 1966 International Scout. 4X4. It was running until the 2001 Allison Flood. Thinking of doing it all up again from the ground up but don't know if it would be worth it. I would need some contacts in getting the frame and body blasted and what not. Its all original, had a 4 banger and stick shift, 4:27 ratio. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool. I built the 75 bronco in my avatar everything hand made by me in my driveway. Not sure where to get blasted. I would probably hit it with a wire wheel and do POR.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Gulf Coast Media Blasting*

I used them for a 56 chev PU a while back..

Not real cheap, but a great job. Do not sand blast it as the thin metal wil warp badly.

I have a 76 that I did a off frame restoration for sale in the Vehicle For Sale section.. not a cheap endeavor, but fun.. this was my 4th IH..

Good luck,

Supergas:texasflag


----------



## The Rodfather (Jul 13, 2015)

So you have one kinda like this one?



















I would go to binderplanet.com and look for a local club in your area. Hill Country or Gulf Coast. Also go to binder bench in justinternationals.com. There are lots of of resources and information on those two sites.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

That's the body style but need a lot of work. just cut grass around it a couple of days ago and almost feel like just buying something else. It would be a nice project but really have to think it over real good. Would just like to keep it simple but I know it's going to be a bit pricey. Have do some head scratching on this one.​ ​


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

P.S. 
That's a sweet ride you got there. Will ck out some of contacts you posted. Thanks.


----------



## The Rodfather (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you sir. It took me three years to build it. 

I hope the links help. The Houston guys are a great bunch of guys.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

swweet Scout. I just made a deal on a 66 model 80. its 2wd but has a 4bt cummins in it. the scout came with an extra parts scout that is 4wd to do the conversion. ill post some pics when i get it to the house next month.


----------



## The Rodfather (Jul 13, 2015)

Post it up when you get it. I would love to see it. There is going to be another Scout event at Hidden Falls in October. 17th or the 24th. You should come out and check out all of the scouts. They come from all over the state. There are a couple of diesel scouts there every time. Mine, and a friend of mine in courpus both have scout 80's with diesels in them.

http://www.binderplanet.com/forums/index.php?attachments/20150424_164831a-jpg.96278/


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

hopefully i can get time to pick it up in the next few weeks. im guessing mid august ill have it at the house. im in calallen and i would like to check out yalls scouts sometime so i can get an idea of what im wanting to do.

thanks


----------

